# SATURDAY NOV 17 one-on-one assistance to TX VETS with disability claims



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Texas Veterans Commission hosts first "Beating the VA Backlog" event in Houston

On Saturday, November 17, the Texas Veterans Commission is hosting the first of several “Beating the VA Backlog” events that will provide direct, one-on-one assistance to Texas Veterans with disability claims currently pending with the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs.

Members from the TVC State Strike Force Teams, as well as TVC Claims Counselors, will be on hand to provide direct and specific assistance to Veterans, family members, and survivors, including:
Check the status of pending claims
Identifying all additional development required for claims processing
Collecting evidence for cases identified as missing documentation

Thomas Palladino, Executive Director of the Texas Veterans Commission. “Over 68,000 in backlogged claims in Texas is a loss of millions of federal dollars due to Veterans and their families that will not only benefit them but will ultimately strengthen our Texas economy.” 

Beating the VA Backlog
Saturday, November 17, 9:00 am - 3:00 pm 
Sheraton Houston Brookhollow
3000 North Loop West
Houston, Texas 77092


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*register for this event*

http://www.tvc.texas.gov/Beating-the-VA-Backlog.aspx


----------

